# whats does CIO mean?



## Becky123

I've seen it on the board quite a few times and was wondering what it stands for, I know its something to do with letting the baby cry itself t sleep but what does it stand for??


----------



## Sarah10

cry it out xx


----------



## Becky123

oh right thanks x


----------

